# Koko 3 months old today and getting big (pics)



## Ribrustler (May 5, 2011)

Hello everybody! Koko turned 3 months today and she is exibiting her puppy behavior very well. My 10 year old daughter had a sleep over last night with a few girls and that was a little much for Koko. She was very wound up with that many girls around in the house. 
She is doing better with potty training -still has not pooped in the house - but we get a few pee accidents on the carpet.
Koko found her voice yesterday! My youngest daughter has a remote control car and she started to play with it in the kitchen and oh boy did we hear Koko's voice. Needless to say she does not like remote control cars. Koko is a little bitey but we try to redirect with toys and she does alright. I noticed last night when I was 1on1 with her and we were playing tug for about 10 minutes and when I wanted to stop she started to do some running lunges at my ankles and was growling at me. So I tried turning my back on her to let her know I was done and that worked after about 30 secs.
I have been doing the clicker training and she has "sit" down perfectly and she also has "down" and we are also working on "stay" I can back up about 6-7 steps and she stays. This is while we are inside the house. If I try getting her to stay outside it is nearly impossible but I know she can get there. Her attention is amazing while we train( and I also have the good treats out) :wild: 
Leash walking has been easy and hopefully she sticks with how good she has been doing. We go for 2 walks a day since the first day I picked her up. She barely pulls and she heels whenever I stop without a command. Other dogs are not bothering her as much now either. They will come running to the fence as we walk by and she barely gives a glance and we just keep moving. Anyways I have posted pics of her - she is still camera shy- but she is still very cute and we are proud of her. Enjoy


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I'd be "wound up" too with a bunch of 10 year old girls in my house 

Anyway, cute pics! Happy Birthday Koko!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Koko is a beautiful little girl, sounds like you are enjoying her and she is enjoying you. Keep up the good work and enjoy her being a puppy while you can.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

What an adorable little pup.... For now atleast.. Lol..


----------



## Micky (Jan 1, 2011)

ahh sooo cute great pics


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

What a cutie! Love all that fluff


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,

VERY nice girl!

Cheers,


----------

